# Screen moving around on mobile



## winjim (18 Jan 2017)

CCs always been really good at resizing to my phone, but lately (since the latest update?) I seem to be able to move the screen off to the side, like this:



Which is a bit annoying when scrolling through threads. It doesn't happen on forum lists or on locked threads so possibly it's something to do with the reply box? I can't do it now as I create this thread.

Samsung Galaxy Note II / Android / Chrome


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2017)

It could be a clash between older (cached) templates, and the newer ones. Could you do me a favour and completely clear the cache on your phone's web browser and log back in to CC again and see if the problem is resolved?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## winjim (18 Jan 2017)

No, that doesn't seem to have fixed it. It only happens when I'm logged on. Looking at the site while logged out is fine. It's similar on the Samsung default browser, only the screen doesn't move, there's just a big gap down the side.


----------



## winjim (18 Jan 2017)

Also noticed it's only in portrait. Landscape is fine.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2017)

I though it was just me.. Same thing on my fruit based 5s
_EDIT: using Safari_


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2017)

It is ok for me. (Firefox on Galaxy S4.)


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2017)

On checking it, it's fine initially, and when selecting 'New Threads' etc. but, as @winjim says, it wobbles around when selecting a particular thread.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> Also noticed it's only in portrait. Landscape is fine.


You appear to be using the Darker theme, would you mind switching to the default CycleChat one and refreshing the page - is it still happening?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2017)

Still wobbling on default theme.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jan 2017)

Happening on my Samsung too.


----------



## mjr (19 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> You appear to be using the Darker theme, would you mind switching to the default CycleChat one and refreshing the page - is it still happening?


Not wobbling for me on darker theme but my Android is fairly old (4.2 or something), although the browser is kept up to date.


----------



## winjim (19 Jan 2017)

Seems to happen for me no matter what the theme.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> Seems to happen for me no matter what the theme.


Thanks for checking - which version of Chrome are you using?


----------



## winjim (19 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for checking - which version of Chrome are you using?


It claims to be version 50.0.2661.89 running on Android 4.4.2. Chrome is telling me it wants an update so I could try that.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> It claims to be version 50.0.2661.89 running on Android 4.4.2. Chrome is telling me it wants an update so I could try that.


Thanks - I just want to report it to the forum software company and see if anyone else is having similar problems. It may be a bug or something they can advise a fix for.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jan 2017)

The software guys have advised this may be related to the recent HTML5 uploader changes.

I've temporarily disabled the HTML5 uploader and reverted back to the old Flash one - can you please clear your browser cache and login to CC again and let me know if it displays as you'd normally expect?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## winjim (19 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> The software guys have advised this may be related to the recent HTML5 uploader changes.
> 
> I've temporarily disabled the HTML5 uploader and reverted back to the old Flash one - can you please clear your browser cache and login to CC again and let me know if it displays as you'd normally expect?
> 
> ...


It's fine straight away, without even doing any of that.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2017)

Fixed for me too.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jan 2017)

Okay, thanks, I'll report back and hopefully we'll have a fix shortly so we can re-enable the HTML5 uploader. 

ETA: Seems like a bug. They're going to look into it and I'll update once there's a fix.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jan 2017)

Yep. Back to normal without clearing cache.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Jan 2017)

It's down to totally rubbish android phones.
@Markymark knows what I'm talking about


----------



## Markymark (19 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> It's down to totally rubbish android phones.
> @Markymark knows what I'm talking about


My brother from another mother.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Jan 2017)

Markymark said:


> My brother from another mother.


(Fist Bump)


----------



## Shaun (19 Jan 2017)

I've rolled-out a temporary fix that should resolve it - just give it 10-15 minutes for the cache to update. I've also re-enabled the HTML5 uploader for everyone. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2017)

Still wobbling on my fruit based 5s


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> It's down to totally rubbish android phones.





PeteXXX said:


> Still wobbling on my fruit based 5s



hmmm.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2017)

Cleared cache just now. Still wobbling.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jan 2017)

The temp-fix doesn't appear to work as expected for everyone, so I've disabled the HTML5 uploader for now and will update once I get something back from the software guys.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2017)

Not wobbling now.


----------



## Shaun (19 Jan 2017)

I've applied a fix from the software developers and re-enabled the HTML5 uploader.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2017)

Testing testing.....


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2017)

Working fine now. No wobbling. Cheers Shaun.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (19 Jan 2017)

jefmcg said:


> hmmm.


It'll come good,you wait and see.


PeteXXX said:


> Not wobbling now.





PeteXXX said:


> Testing testing.....





PeteXXX said:


> Working fine now. No wobbling. Cheers Shaun.


See.


----------



## winjim (19 Jan 2017)

All looking fine and dandy from here


----------

